# Exodons.....



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

do exodons have teeth? and how come they have the "best" chance at living with large piranha?


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

yes they do have teeth. and they have the best chance because they are about the only fish that can hold their own against p's. because they are extremely fast and they bite scales off of the fish and they do it quick. but just because they can live with them doesn't mean they should. they would end up killing eachother in the end.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sinigang said:


> do exodons have teeth? and how come they have the "best" chance at living with large piranha?
> [snapback]1077763[/snapback]​


yes they have death

they swim fast but, at the end they become food. the exo that i had lasted 1 hour in my tank


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't know that they have the best chance, they're among the most likely to work though as far as characins are concerned. Mine have been with my red bellies for over a year now


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes they have teeths, hence the name "Buck-Tooth Tetras". They're mostly use it to descale fish as their nutritional diets. They've been known to be housed with Ps, but still not a solid guarenteed with some.


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

if you want something that can last really long in a piranha tank. Get a cray fish. Mine lasted for two days. record breaking in my tank. ahahaha i made a funny


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

will the p's eat the cray or just kill it?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

iam7617115 said:


> if you want something that can last really long in a piranha tank. Get a cray fish. Mine lasted for two days. record breaking in my tank. ahahaha i made a funny
> [snapback]1078045[/snapback]​












tiger barbs and red tail tin foil barbs (cycling fish) lasted 2 days for me.

I am also going to try giant danios today when i get off work....i hope they last. I had some ( 7 ) with them in a temp bin when i was cycling my 113 and they lasted for almost 2 months. Picked off one by one, till they were all gone. But evey now and then i'd here them trying to catch them, i wouldn't want to be a giant danio in a p tank


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

yes they do have teeth


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

as promised i picked up 8 danios, wish me luck guys:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...st=0&p=1079302&


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

to help give them more of a chance i suggest you put in a divider for

a couple weeks so the exos get properly acclimated to the tank and used

to the newer surroundings.

also stop giving your piranhas live foods.


----------

